# BMW e30



## docsurf (Aug 20, 2011)

More curious than serious about this...

I've got a '93 Beemer Conv. (the last year of the boxy e30 model). I'm not particularly considering bringing it down just because it doesn't seem like a practical vehicle to have (love the idea of exploring w/the top down), but between the constant change in weather and the fact I would stick out like a sore thumb it doesn't seem wise.

However, having said all that....does anyone have experience with BMW in Mexico...particularly an older model. I know I would love to have it down for upholstery work and paint (no doubt both would be much cheaper to have done SOB).

More than likely I'll leave it in Mom's barn with a few choice items tucked away waiting for me to settle down.

Thanks in advance,
Doc


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Low clearance and 'topes' don't mix; nor do shoulder-less roads with deep drops from the pavement.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

I have seen that year of BMW a few times in Mexico, even that convertible. BMW started operations in Mexico around 1997. They may be able to get parts for you, but I am unsure about that, but they are well spread out around the country. Yes, you can get a lot of that work you describe done for less in Mexico than the U.S.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I had an X5 in Mexico for about 6 years. Primarily used BMW dealer in Queretaro bur did use the one in Morelia once. Key to me was to find one of their mechanics with US job experience. If a problem, I usually had to call my mechanic in the US and they jointly worked it out. Had a unique problem as X5 made in US. When they needed to order parts route was Queretaro, Mexico City, Stuttgardt, Spartenburg SC & return-two weeks plus but I could get expressed to me from US in a couple of days. After 6 years, I gave up and switched to Honda Pilot.


----------



## docsurf (Aug 20, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> I had an X5 in Mexico for about 6 years. Primarily used BMW dealer in Queretaro bur did use the one in Morelia once. Key to me was to find one of their mechanics with US job experience. If a problem, I usually had to call my mechanic in the US and they jointly worked it out. Had a unique problem as X5 made in US. When they needed to order parts route was Queretaro, Mexico City, Stuttgardt, Spartenburg SC & return-two weeks plus but I could get expressed to me from US in a couple of days. After 6 years, I gave up and switched to Honda Pilot.


I can only imagine....
Like I said, it's doubtful it will come down with me, but I'll keep my eyes peeled for what might pop out of the woodwork.

Doc


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Appreciate that nobody said you idiot, BMW is Bavarian Motor Works and not made in Stuttgardt, Mercedes is.


----------

